# yabbies with turtles



## BJC-787 (Dec 26, 2009)

can u put yabbies in a pond with turtle in a lizard pit


----------



## tenacres1100 (Dec 26, 2009)

BJC-787 said:


> can u put yabbies in a pond with turtle in a lizard pit


 
yes you can, my turtles love yabbies :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BJC-787 (Dec 26, 2009)

i know the turtles will probably eat them but will they have a go at the turtles they are only 15cm length carapiece as well as the water dragon that swims in there.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah i have a few hudred yabbies in my outdoor pit. and theres 3 turtles in there. they love them.


----------



## cris (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes, just make sure they arnt big enough to kill and eat the turtles and vice versa if you want the crays to survive. I dont think its worth putting them in though, they are just as messy as turtles.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 26, 2009)

Dont yabbies help eat the left over food on the bottom and algae etc?


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 26, 2009)

sorry about this but i don't know much about turtles.

but i was told that meat is an important part of a turtles diet is that right?
because i always thought the thrived on vegies.

sorry if im wasting your time.

chris


----------



## channi (Dec 26, 2009)

just make sure the turtles arn't small. I found a yabbie holding my turtle at the bottom of the tank. I got there just in time to stop it from drowning her.


----------

